

ACTA will Not pass as European Union law - ergo14

http://m.forbes.pl/mobile/artykul/wydarzenia/wydarzenia/ets--acta-wbrew-karcie-praw-podstawowych,23630,1,none<p>Sorry for poor translation job, but in short it looks like this:<p>EU human rights bill FORBIDS invigilation of customers by ISPs - so this is against current EU law - rules by European Justice Tribunal.<p>"Tribunal noted that consumer rights security is superior to anything else compared to the ACTA law." - "Trybunał stwierdził nadrzędności ochrony konsumenta wynikającej z Karty Praw Podstawowych UE".
======
tszyn
Sorry, this is pure misinformation. The ECJ ruling was made on NOVEMBER 24,
not January 24. See:

<http://curia.europa.eu/jcms/jcms/Jo2_16799/?annee=2011>

PAP (Polish Press Agency) for some strange reason reported this today, giving
the wrong date, and all the major news outlets reported it without checking.
(TVN24 now published a correction)

The ruling does not affect ACTA directly because there is nothing about ISP
filtering in ACTA.

~~~
ergo14
So much for the good news then, please don't shoot the messenger ;-)

------
freehunter
Leave it to a "poor translation" to teach me a new word: invigilation. Wish we
had a law preventing ISPs from monitoring their customers here in the US.

~~~
hastur
He meant: surveillance. ;)

~~~
freehunter
<http://www.thefreedictionary.com/invigilation>

It's actually a real word! Never heard it before.

